# Smoked a couple skinless Salmon Filets



## cmayna (Aug 25, 2014)

........oh, and some more Salmon jerky for our upcoming Alaska fishing trip.


Since it's a standard to keep the skin on when doing filets, I was wondering why not try it without the skin on a couple guinea pigs pieces, so I elected the two on the far right.



















They came out just as I expected.  Though no skin, they are holding together very well.  This is basically my Salmon nuggets but in monster proportion.   In a couple days, I'll break into one to try the  flavor but as you can imagine, with smoke being able to attack all sides, it will be yummy.


----------



## WaterinHoleBrew (Aug 25, 2014)

Awesome lookin salmon Craig !  Just a FYI, I'am a Certified O.T.T !  That's Official Taste Tester & I don't charge !  :biggrin:  I'am just sayin.... LOL.  Seriously, it looks great as usual !  

:beercheer:


----------



## wade (Aug 25, 2014)

Great looking Salmon Craig. I must try Salmon jerky - something I never even thought of making


----------



## tropics (Aug 25, 2014)

Looks good could you share the recipe and process for the Jerky Thanks for sharing.

Richie


----------



## cmayna (Aug 25, 2014)

Richie,

You will find lots of threads I have started regarding doing Jerky, in the fish board such as the following:

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/165551/salmon-jerky


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Aug 25, 2014)

Craig that looks Awesome!!! They've been knocking the Albacore the last week here. 60-80 fish per trip! Big fish too in the 20-25 pound range! Wish I could get over there and get a few!


----------



## leah elisheva (Aug 26, 2014)

Beautiful!!! And I love the skin even more than the fish on most fish! Perhaps I'm a bear? But your salmon looks amazing!! Such color! Delicious!!! Cheers! - Leah


----------



## knifebld (Aug 26, 2014)

I always enjoy viewing your salmon smokes Craig....that jerky looks like salmon candy!

Once again, great post. Cheers


----------



## sb59 (Aug 26, 2014)

cmayna said:


> Richie,
> 
> You will find lots of threads I have started regarding doing Jerky, in the fish board such as the following:
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/165551/salmon-jerky


Craig, You've got a couple of threads that are in depth enough to put as permanent links whenever you post like bearcarver did with his step by steps. Pretty soon you'll have everyone eating your salmon jerky!


----------



## driedstick (Aug 26, 2014)

That fish looks great I have not had fish jerky for a long time, Steelhead and Chinook are just about ready to start running here in our neck of the woods. Will have to give it a shot after elk season.

A full smoker is a happy smoker

DS


----------



## swoodze (Aug 26, 2014)

Man this looks good, I can't wait to get in the rivers here and start catching Salmon. I haven't had good smoked Salmon in years, and never jerky.

Sean


----------



## zbay (Aug 26, 2014)

Wow that looks great!


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2014)

Looks Awesome!!!  As usual !!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









You're such a Tease!!!

BTW: I tried it both ways, and the winner was-------->> I always remove the skin from my Salmon before brining & smoking.

Bear


----------



## cmayna (Aug 26, 2014)

I'm going to do another batch of Jerky this coming weekend and maybe some more filet's or nuggets, depending on what mood I'm in.  My goal is to smoke as much Salmon as I can to help reduce the inventory of our two freezers, in order to make room for the massive amount of Halibut we plan to bring home from Alaska in 3 weeks.   Notice I emphasize "massive"?    It's all mental.


----------



## Bearcarver (Aug 26, 2014)

cmayna said:


> I'm going to do another batch of Jerky this coming weekend and maybe some more filet's or nuggets, depending on what mood I'm in.  My goal is to smoke as much Salmon as I can to help reduce the inventory of our two freezers, in order to make room for the massive amount of Halibut we plan to bring home from Alaska in 3 weeks.   Notice I emphasize "massive"?    It's all mental.


In other words---More teasing to come!!!
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	









Bear


----------

